# Size bets?



## Brittnaynay (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, so I along with everyone else has been betting and guessimating as to how large my Pit puppy will get. As of right now, he's 16 weeks and weighs in at 32 pounds. He gained about 3 pounds in the past week. My father, who has had several Pits recognized that Thor was a "taller" Pit. So considering his rate of growth and his size now, any estimations as to how big he's gonna get? Everyone's kinda been joking now that with a name like Thor, he's not very big lol. Also are pictures of his mom and dad.

Thor's on top row Momma and Daddy underneath:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

32 lbs at 16 weeks (about 4 months) I will say about 65-70lbs. As typically you are supposed to weigh pup at 4 months and then double the weight and that is usually what they will weigh as adults


----------

